# Adriana Lima Poses braless in a wet, white Coca Cola branded tank top during a photoshoot in Cancun 02.12.2013 (x16)



## zibeno7 (6 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## schiwi51 (6 Dez. 2013)

ich finde Coca Cola toll


----------



## Chicks81 (6 Dez. 2013)

thanks for adriana


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2013)

scharf
danke


----------



## comatron (7 Dez. 2013)

Besser ohne Hemd in Cola baden, als mit Hemd im Meer.


----------



## emal110 (8 Dez. 2013)

Super Bilder !!!


----------



## pieasch (8 Dez. 2013)

Danke für ADRIANA!!


----------



## weazel32 (8 Dez. 2013)

schön dank
für adriana


----------



## WhiteGal (8 Dez. 2013)

whoa she's stunning


----------



## kinglan (9 Dez. 2013)

dankee für sie :thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Dez. 2013)

Kommt da denn wirklich Cola raus?


----------



## stevejj (13 Dez. 2013)

thanks a lot!


----------



## martini99 (13 Dez. 2013)

Von dieser Cola würde ich auch gerne naschen.


----------



## theking84 (14 Dez. 2013)

Tolle Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## Onkel Don (14 Dez. 2013)

Super, Danke!


----------



## Bausa (14 Dez. 2013)

das kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen


----------



## Michibu (16 Dez. 2013)

Heiße Bilder


----------



## kimba (24 Dez. 2013)

Always Coca-Cola!


----------



## lgflatron (25 Dez. 2013)

da kann man die cola wirklich genießen


----------



## hurradeutschland (25 Dez. 2013)

hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## Michibu (3 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## stutenandi (4 Jan. 2014)

:WOW: hammer pics:thx:


----------



## nuclearmoon (4 Jan. 2014)

Super Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## CasusKral (30 Sep. 2015)

Danke für Adriana Lima


----------



## Duftpunk (3 Okt. 2015)

So hot thanks a lot.


----------



## starliner (10 Nov. 2015)

i like coke to


----------

